
Tessagon: Tessellate your favorite 2D manifolds - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/cwant/tessagon
======
zvrba
Ah, Shapeways. Back when I was implementing computational geometry algorithms,
I stumbled upon and ordered Schönhardt polyhedron in bronze from them
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schönhardt_polyhedron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schönhardt_polyhedron)).
Made the model myself (extremely simple).

Got an email from them about they couldn't being able to polish it nicely due
to sharp angles and asked if I would accept their "best effort"; photos were
attached. Fully aware of how "mischievous" I've been, I accepted the model as
is. Still have it as a memory on my shelf :D

------
LoreleiPenn
Wow, interesting. Too bad my skills with blender are so low... but it would be
interesting to try drawing some differential manifolds.

